# Need help



## camoqueen96 (Apr 14, 2016)

So we have a yard full of animals. Chickens, turkeys, pigs.. They are all in their own pens and we don't have a fenced in yard (at the moment) but someone around our neighbor hood has been coming into our yard at night and during the day when we are not home and opening the pens and letting the animals out. We are wanting to get a good guard dog but don't know what breed to get. We are fairly new to this farming life. We were thinking maybe a bulldog or pit. Something to scare off the person. We don't have a problem with predators just people. What do y'all think would be best ?


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't think you have time to wait on a dog. I would get a camera and determine who this intruder is and then contact law enforcement.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

You'd need a fence first anyway, to contain the dog.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I certainly second the suggestions you've just received!

Sounds like you're wanting one of the more powerful breeds of dogs; and if your place is not built to contain them on your own property, you will find yourself involved in lawsuits because I highly doubt whoever is coming onto your place now will let it go were they to be bitten by such a dog. Thus, adequate fencing is a must!

As to the breed, any large "guard" dog you can actually maintain an alpha position with will serve your purposes. In that I mean, you don't need an LGD...at least not from what you've told thus far. You will probably find a good all-around farm "guard" dog at a shelter because, when this type of dog starts going thru adolescents, many owners get rid of them. Their being in a shelter says more about the previous owner than the dog; so know, if you are the type of person who can stay calm and assertive when working with dogs, then getting one in the adolescent stage would probably work out well for your place. And an older dog will not be as vulnerable to those pesty neighbors. (You wouldn't want a good puppy stolen; and you wouldn't want a good guard dog let out.)

I would also suggest you put locks on your gates...all of them for awhile. A camera will let you know who the trouble makers are; and the locks will stop them in their tracks.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I agree with all the suggestions already listed. A camera ASAP is a must, with the dog a longer term solution. I would also immediately post No Trespassing signs around the place in very prominent areas where a trespasser couldn't claim to have not seem them.
That should help your case when you call in the LEOs.

I hope you get this resolved quickly. People messing about with your livestock is not something to be taken lightly. If they cause damage to someone else's property or cause an accident, you might be held liable.

Good luck. Let us know what you find out!


----------



## camoqueen96 (Apr 14, 2016)

We will be getting a fence before we get the dog. We have put locks on all the pens and we got a camera. We also have called the cops. They said to get a no trespassing sign and pretty much keep a gun close and if we see someone take it into our own hands.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Good job putting locks on all those pens and getting a camera. Also smart you called the cops as that will start a paper trail. It was wise, too, that you will be putting up a fence prior to getting your guard dog.

The one thing I *definately would not* do is "...if we see someone take it into our own hands..." I don't know what the laws are in your area; however, that is too risky and could easily wind up with your being the one in trouble. Were I in that situation, I would have 911 on quick dial! If I did feel a need to fire a gun, it would be *in the air only meant to frighten the intruder*. There is never a law against that!


----------



## camoqueen96 (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes I agree. I myself would be too scared to actually shoot someone but I warning shot would probably work. My boyfriend on the other hand is a little more crazier lol. But hopefully we catch them on camera before my boyfriend gets ahold of them. Or at least get a fence up and lock that.


----------



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

Cameras in place ASAP. Report EVERY single incident of gates being opened to law enforcement and write down responding officers names. Posted signs around entire perimeter of property. 

Document document document. Prosecute prosecute prosecute. 

You will want that paper trail if things turn ugly And you or boyfriend shoots somebody if the offender turns violent.


----------

